# [FTP]Anzeige Ordner Struktur



## sebastianh (30. Aug. 2009)

Hallo, ich hatte vor kurzem erhebliche Problemme mit meinem Server und war somit gezungen diesen neu aufzusetzen. Danach habe ich Backups alle eingespielt und alles ist so wie es sein soll.
Jedoch werden nun wenn ich mich via FTP einlogge der inhalt des Ordners nicht angezeigt. Kann aber manuell in die jeweiligen Ordner springen.
Wo genau kann ich dort schauen. Ich denke das es nur nen Fehler von Rechten das Hauptordners ist, alle unterordner werden ja angezeigt.

lg basti


----------



## planet_fox (30. Aug. 2009)

schau mal mit
	
	



```
ls -la
```
welche rechte da sind in dem ordner


----------



## Till (31. Aug. 2009)

Und welche iSPConfig Version hast Du installiert?


----------

